# Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht



## basti2005m (27. Mai 2017)

*Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern das erste mal eine CPU geköpft mit dem delid die mate 2. soweit hat auch alles gut geklappt, habe Chip und Heatspreader mit dem flüssig Metal von Thermal Grizzly bestrichen. Und zusammen "geklebt" mit dem Silikon von UHU. Die CPU für 30 Minuten in den DDM2 eingespannt. Habe dann die CPU in den Sockel meines Boards getan und als ich sie dann mit dem Hebel fixieren wollte ist der Heatspreader ein paar Millimeter nach unten gedrückt wurden. Habe ihn versucht wieder richtig in die Mitte zu schieben, was mir nicht so super gelungen ist. Hab ihn dann so eingespannt und gelassen. Danach die Wärmeleitpaste drauf und den CPU Kühler montiert. Leider bin ich gerade dabei eine custom Wasserkühlung zu bauen und noch nicht alle teile geliefert wurden, kann ich es nicht ausprobieren. Nun mache ich mir doch Gedanken und überlege alles noch mal auseinander zu bauen um zu gucken ob bei der CPU nach dem verrutschen noch alles okay ist. Muss der Heatspreader genau mittig sitzen? Meint ihr da kann viel passieren oder mache ich mir umsonst Gedanken?
Es handelt sich um den i7 7700k
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist das ganze nochmal machen.

Vorallem bei wakü lohnt sich das.

Denn später alles nochmal auseinander zu nehmen ist mehr zeitaufwand.

Lass dann beim nächsten mal die cpu länger trocknen damit der kleber richtig ausgehärtet ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Auf der CPU ist nichts was du wegen ein paar Millimeter berühren würdest.
Das wird daher mit Sicherheit nichts ausmachen und sobald der Kühler drauf ist sieht man ehe nichts mehr davon.
Es kommt auch nicht auf dem Millimeter genau an wo der HS am ende sitzt. Das Silizium wird vom HS trotzdem komplett überdeckt und der Wärmeübertragung sollte normal nichts im Weg stehen.

Da die CPU noch nicht betrieben wurde kannst du natürlich nochmals aufmachen und es erneut sauber machen.
Denn die WLP wird ja noch nicht eingebrannt sein und sollte sich auch einfach entfernen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*



basti2005m schrieb:


> ...Muss der Heatspreader genau mittig sitzen? Meint ihr da kann viel passieren oder mache ich mir umsonst Gedanken?...


Ja, damit die Platine symetrisch belastet wird. Der Halter drückt es ein paar Zehntelmillimeter nach unter gegen die kleinen Kontakte.
Ein Millimeter verrutschen mag wenig sein, ist es mehr würde ich mal genau ausmessen, wie viel. Die CPU  funktioniert aber, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Unsinn, wegen ein paar Millimeter verändert sich hier nichts, es wird immer noch auf allen Seiten gleichmäßig runter gedrückt.
Wir sprechen hier von Millimeter und nicht von CM. 

Du bekommst auch nicht alle vier Schrauben mit dem selben Drehmoment später mit dem Kühler hin, daher wird sich selbst hier schon der Druck darauf unterscheiden.


----------



## basti2005m (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen. Ich habe gehofft, das ihr schreibt das es nicht so schlimm ist. Habe den DDM2 nämlich heute auch wieder zurück geschickt (geliehen). Worüber ich mir aber trotzdem noch so ein bisschen Gedanken mache, ist das durch das zurück schieben oder das generelle verschieben des Heatspreader, flüssig Metal an stellen gekommen ist wo es gar nicht hin darf. Oder ist bei dem 7700k nichts in der Nähe wo es einen Kurzschluss geben könnte?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen,im Sockel selbst kann und sollte nichts verrutschen,aber wie IICARUS schrieb macht das normalerweise überhaupt nix aus.
Ich verklebe nicht mal...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Beim verschließen des Sockels Heatspreader verrutscht*

Auf dem 7700K ist nichts in der Nähe, müsstest du normal selber wissen da du die CPu geköpft hast.
Es sind nur vier Prüfpunkte vorhanden die man sowieso lieber ab isolieren sollte. Habe sie bei mir selbst aber auch nicht ab isoliert, da sie nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe der DIE sind.


----------

